# Going to refine two Pen Pro Step by Step Part 1



## oef62nd (Apr 18, 2009)

Going to refine two pen pro step by step using the poormans AR will post pics as I go....est 2g of gold out of them..... going all the way !!!!!!

1. Here's all the stuff you will need.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=30062#30062

2. Now we are cooking for around 3 hrs

3. Its AR nitric see pic

4. on step 9 Remove ceramic saucer and let the solution evaporate down to 25% of it's original volume, or until salts form. 

5. Just filter the AP looks good so far see pics ( Can only post 5 pics )

6. Put in SMB now waiting to drop the gold....got a BBQ going right be on Sunday. With the gold I hope...any ? just pm

7. Got up this morning and the buttom of the jar is full of gold power very nice going to start a part 2 to show more pics like they say a pic is worth 1000 words....LOL

refine gold


----------



## Noxx (Apr 18, 2009)

I moved it in the Gallery section.


----------

